# Cigar Pen (not kit)



## its_virgil (Mar 10, 2007)

A friend wanted a pen shaped like his uncle's favorite cigar. He brought over some cigar bands and here is what I made for him. Not sure about the wood. If anyone recoginzes it let me know. I think maybe some type of walnut.  It was in my "don't know" drawer but he thought it looked close to the cigar leaf color. The kit is the penache. Just saw the smudge of something on the band and the dust on the nib. sorry about that. Also, not sure if the band placement is correct...I don't smoke but I should have researched that. Next time. Comments welcome good, bad, or indifferent.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## laurie sullivan (Mar 10, 2007)

you almost want to smoke it. great job. no clue on the wood though.

laurie


----------



## thewishman (Mar 10, 2007)

Looks very nice - it does look like a cigar.

Chris


----------



## sah6139 (Mar 10, 2007)

That's smoking

steve


----------



## CaptG (Mar 10, 2007)

Cool idea and a great pen.


----------



## johnnycnc (Mar 10, 2007)

Cool pen,Don!
Looks very real;you have a knack
for thinking outside the cigar box[]


----------



## pendemonium (Mar 10, 2007)

That's kinda cool. []


----------



## LostintheWoods (Mar 10, 2007)

Pretty trick pen, and very well executed. Great job!


----------



## NavyDiver (Mar 10, 2007)

Great job!  I think you have the band in the correct location.


----------



## hrigg (Mar 10, 2007)

Very nice pen.  The wood looks like some mahogany or luan that I have.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Mar 10, 2007)

Neat looking design on the pen,....Wood could be walnut.

How is that pen to hold?


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for all of the comments. I meant to add mahagony to the wood that I thought it might be. The pen is .744 inches in diameter. 7.25" in length and the panache CB/coupler parts are recessed. It was tricky matching the diameters at the junction of the two pieces. Two blanks were used ane were turned separately. Getting the CA finish over and around the cigar band was a challenge. I overlapped the band in the wrong direction and the edge kept hanging during the finishing process. It is rather large holding in in my hand and not that comfortable when writing with it,  but I don't really think this pen will see much writing. I just hope the customer likes it. I'll deliver it tomorrow afternoon.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## laserturner (Mar 11, 2007)

Don, Great job. Looks like it could be mahogany. Your customer's got to love it.


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks Ken. I think I should have had the cigar band put on by you instead of trying to glue it on. The more I look at it the more I think it is mahagony also.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by laserturner_
> <br />Don, Great job. Looks like it could be mahogany. Your customer's got to love it.


----------



## stevers (Mar 11, 2007)

Thats just ingenious. Wish I could come up with those kind of ideas.


----------



## alxe24 (Mar 11, 2007)

very cool pen as usual you never stop to amaze us (or me at least)
Thanks for sharing
Alex
PS: It does look like mahogany


----------



## Skye (Mar 11, 2007)

Very clean looking.  Here's one I did a little while back. It was my first closed end slimline and it wobbled like mad so it turned out terrible. Was making it for the modified slimline contest, but then I realized I didnt use enough parts, lol


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />Very clean looking.  Here's one I did a little while back. It was my first closed end slimline and it wobbled like mad so it turned out terrible. Was making it for the modified slimline contest, but then I realized I didnt use enough parts, lol



Still a very nice looking shape and the finish looks very good..[]


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 11, 2007)

Nothing wrong with that pen Skye, except it didn't qualify for the slimline contest. Otherwise it looks great and I like the way you did the end opposite the band. Looks more like a real cigar than mine.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Skye (Mar 11, 2007)

Mine also has a hole in one end the refil comes out of, it's really just a slimline. Only problem is you cant see the refil because of the shape of the foot. I like you're idea better. I think it would be more usable.


----------



## JDPens (Mar 11, 2007)

The pen looks great!

How difficult was it in getting the ends to have the correct shape?
I really like how it turned out. What size are the Panache tubes? How does using that particular kit compare to using a Baron for example?

I'm looking at figuring out (along with the AS DVD [] ) how to turn to turn closed end pens. My Granddad's bday is next fall, and I hope to have mastered the skill enough to turn out something very similiar to what you've done.



> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 11, 2007)

Faux cigars, faux snakes, what will be next.  Great idea and execution.


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for looking and commenting.

Using the setup in the sketch I posted works pretty well. After turning the blank to the desired length,I round over at the appointed spot for the end. I then sand and finish all but the end.  I'm not using the entire length of the blank and after parting off I tape the blank, using masking tape,  to the mandrel and finish shaping, sanding, and finishing the end.




The panache uses 31/64 and 12.5 mm drill bits. I did not have a pin chuck for these tubes so I used this alternative method which I use quite often. A pin chuck would be a little easier. Maybe the tubes are the same size as one of the kits for whick  Arizona Silhouette sells the closed end mandrels. I do use this method often.

I've not used a baron but I suppose it could be done. I purchased 6 panache kits and honestly, I don't like the pen so I've been using them for customized closed end pens. I didn't want to invest in a pin chuck for just 6 pens and did not investigate other kits using the same size tubes.

Do a good turn daily!
Don






> _Originally posted by JDPens_
> <br />The pen looks great!
> 
> How difficult was it in getting the ends to have the correct shape?
> I really like how it turned out. What size are the Panache tubes? How does using that particular kit compare to using a Baron for example?


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks Bruce. What is next? I'm sure we will think of something. Your forgot faux art such as faux mona.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by BRobbins629_
> <br />Faux cigars, faux snakes, what will be next.  Great idea and execution.


----------

